# This or That...



## Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

MuT staff, please don't move this.






The rules are simple. The person before you posts two options. Pick one, tell why you picked it, and post your own options.

To start things off, let's go with:

Folding or Rolling? (toilet paper)


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2010)

Rolling, just because.... erm. I've always done it that way.

Morning or Night?


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning! I'm at at 5am everyday regardless of when I go to sleep. :

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

Facebook..... because twitter is just overwhelming to me....

Scented ot unscented deodorants?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 7, 2010)

Unscented, I love my perfume so I keep scented soaps and things like that to a minimum

Winter or Summer?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Winter!

Because Texas summers are ridiculous. Last year my flip flops wanted to stick to the sidewalk.

Pants or skirts?


----------



## bCreative (Jun 7, 2010)

Pants....only because I hate my legs and refuse to wear a skirt until these babies are nice and toned!!

Bath or Shower (I know lame but that's all I could think of at the moment)


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 7, 2010)

Shower...don't like the idea of sitting in the soap and body yuck. It's also uses too much water.

Pajama's or naked?


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 7, 2010)

naked i move to much at night and i get super hot.

lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

Lipstick! I hate lip gloss.. Just too glossy! Lol

Synthetic or cotton panties?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

Cotton. Again, in the Texas heat, yr nethers need to be able to breathe!

Tea or Coffee??


----------



## bCreative (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say tea....really no reason, I drink both but like tea a little bit more

MTV or VH1


----------



## Pistol Kiss (Jun 8, 2010)

nether. I much rather lisen to music then watch the all reality line up they have now.

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

Chocolate because I like chocolate anything vs vanilla anything.

classic rock or contemporary rock?


----------



## bCreative (Jun 8, 2010)

Neither I don't listen to rock music

Perez Hilton or Paris Hilton


----------



## teebabeh (Jun 8, 2010)

none dont like any of them lOl

Flats or heels


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 8, 2010)

Heels, they make the legs looks shapely; who cares about comfort, lol.

Winter or summer?


----------



## Dianergy (Jun 8, 2010)

Winter - so many clothes &amp; boots to choose from

Target or Walmart?


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

Walmart less expensive and better quality.

Movies or Tv?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

Movies. I don't like commercials.

sex or chocolates?


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 9, 2010)

sex!!!!! its better and more yummyer!

soda or tea?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

soda. I don't like tea.

cartoon or documentary


----------



## bCreative (Jun 9, 2010)

Cartoon! Documentaries are boring

The Hills or The City


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

Neither. I'm assuming you mean the TV shows and I've not watched them.

Dark and moody or bright and cheery


----------



## Lucy (Jun 9, 2010)

bright and cheery! because it's always better to be happy.. lol

chips (fries) or mash potato?


----------



## Karren (Jun 9, 2010)

Chips.... With vinegar and ketchup! Though I shouldn't. They aren't as good for you but they sure taste better!!

Morning or Evening (person)?


----------



## BombDiggity (Jun 9, 2010)

Evening... Only because I'm so not a morning person lol

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Ketchup, mustard is just vile!

British comedy or American comedy?


----------



## Karren (Jun 9, 2010)

British.... because Nobody expects the Spanish Inqusition!!






Sleep on your side or your front (or back)?


----------



## Shelley (Jun 9, 2010)

I sleep on my side. Somehow I find it more comfortable.

Summer or Autumn?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Autumn, I love the colours.

(loved the Python ref Karren)

Books or TV?


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 9, 2010)

Books...books and more books!

Chicken or Fish


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 9, 2010)

CHICKEN! Especially the kiev format

Candles or Lamps?


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 9, 2010)

Candles! Way better for ambiance...unless I am trying to read. Which brings me to...

Watch the movie or read the book?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 9, 2010)

READ THE BOOK! Always. I'm a book lover

Sleep in or early riser?


----------



## akathegnat (Jun 9, 2010)

Sleep In...too much of a night owl to roll of bed early.

Sweet or Salty?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

Both. I like things with sweet and salty at the same time.

outside or inside


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 9, 2010)

Outside! Laying in a hammock, reading and sipping something cold is AWESOME!!!

TV or Internet?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 9, 2010)

Internet! I have an addiction ok





long or short nails?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

Long nails. I would prefer long nails but I have short nails





Waxing or shaving


----------



## bCreative (Jun 9, 2010)

Waxing...it hurts like crazy but last longer than shaving

No electricity for a month or no water for a month


----------



## divadoll (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely tough choice!!

No electricity. Water I need. I have a gas stove so I can at least boil the water for bath or cook and it's nearing summer so I don't need heat.

condo in the city or cottage in the country


----------

